# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần bán >  Shop EMPTYHB giảm giá kịch sàn thanh lý đồ nghỉ chơi CNC

## emptyhb

Em có ít đồ sưu tầm đã lâu, nay cần thanh lý lấy tiền làm việc khác nên giảm giá kịch sàn cho bác nào cần.

1. Combo KR65. vitme phi 25 bước 20, tình trạng cực đẹp, gần như mới, chỉ trừ chỗ gắn mặt bích có vết ố. Hành trình 990mm (nếu bỏ đệm 1 bên đi sẽ được 1000mm). Có đầy đủ che bụi, cân nặng 42kg/1 cái

Giá cũ 13tr/2 => Nay giảm giá còn *10tr/2* (Em chỉ bán cả 2 hoặc 2 bác mua chung)


*Update tiếp tục có thêm 1 bộ. Giá sốc 4.5tr!*





2. Combo của hàn xẻng thì phải (Có mấy chữ em đoán vậy), kết cấu giống KR, nhưng có 2 rãnh bi to, ít nhất là gấp 2 lần của KR45. Vitme 16 bước 10, thân, rãnh bi sáng đẹp, trong hình màu vàng là dính mỡ bảo quản thôi. Có vitme phía cuối có chỗ bị ố (Bề mặt không phải chỗ bi trượt). Cân nặng hơn 20kg/1 cái. Hành trình 660mm nếu để 2block, 800 nếu để 1 block.

Giá cũ 7tr/2 => Nay giảm giá còn* 5tr/2* (Em chỉ bán cả 2 hoặc 2 bác mua chung)
Combo này đã xong rồi ạ.



3. Combo Full nhôm gần như mới, rất cứng. Ray THK HSR20, Vitme 16 bước 5, tổng dài 560mm, hành trình cỡ 300mm. 

Giá bán 3.5tr
 


Bác nào đang cần dựng máy nhanh, cứng thì liên hệ em ngay đi ạ. 

Còn nhiều món sẽ update từ từ.

update thêm mấy bộ Alpha step:

1 bộ ARD-C + ARM911AC: 5tr 
1 bộ ARD-A + ARM98AC-PS10: đã xong
1 bộ ARD-C + ARM66AC: 2.5tr
1 bộ ASD20A-C+ ASM911BC: 4tr
1 bộ ASD30A-A + ASM98AA-N10 + bộ mâm cặp và chấu cặp khí nén: 2.5tr
2 bộ servo vexta, tuơng đuơng asm66aa: Giá 1.5tr/1 bộ

Ảnh em xin phép update sau hoặc bác nào cần thì inbox zalo ạ.

----------


## imechavn

Đặt gạch bác 2 bộ kr65 nhé.

----------

emptyhb

----------


## solero

> 3. Combo Full nhôm gần như mới, rất cứng. Ray THK HSR20, Vitme 16 bước 5, tổng dài 560mm, hành trình cỡ 300mm. 
> 
> Giá bán 3.5tr


Em quan tâm bộ này nhưng nhờ cụ chủ xem lại xem có phải ray HSR không? Em nhìn như SR (SSR).

----------

emptyhb

----------


## emptyhb

> Em quan tâm bộ này nhưng nhờ cụ chủ xem lại xem có phải ray HSR không? Em nhìn như SR (SSR).


Em chưa tháo block ra xem, đoán vậy thôi.  :Big Grin:  để em mở ra chính xác rồi báo lại.

PS: Trưa rảnh rảnh em lại lỗi tiếp mấy combo cũng khá ngon lên, mong các bác tiếp tục ủng hộ

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Em chưa tháo block ra xem, đoán vậy thôi.  để em mở ra chính xác rồi báo lại


nhìn profile trên mặt em cũng đoán là SR hay SSR gì đó chứ không phải HSR ùi anh.:-)

----------


## emptyhb

Đúng là chuyên gia có khác. Chính xác là SSR20, em mới soi block xong

----------


## emptyhb

Update tiếp

4. Combo KR46, vitme đen phi 16, bước 5 như hình, dài tổng 400, hành trình 210mm. Giá 1.5tr



5. Combo dây đai, độ dầy nhôm hình chữ C là 27mm.

Ray PMI bản 15, bề rộng Combo 110, cao 110, dài 650, hành trình 310. Đã có đẩy đủ hộp số dây đai, bộ tăng chỉnh dây. Giá bán 1600K





Vẫn còn một đám ở trong ảnh và ngoài ảnh, em update từ từ, các bác ủng hộ nhé! Bác nào nhắm trước món nào thì liên hệ zalo em

----------


## emptyhb

Update tiếp combo dây đai, thông số giống combo dây đai trên, nhưng bản dây đai này to hơn, dài 1330, hành trình 930. Đầy đủ các thứ về gắn motor là chạy thôi.

Kèm theo là combo làm Z, vitme bước 5. size chắc 16mm, mặt bích size 60, có sẵn khớp nối, hành trình 130mm.

Giá cả bộ là nguyên bộ dây đai là 2.5tr, bộ Z nhỏ là 1tr, lấy cả 2 thì 3.5tr

----------


## elenercom

Mật thư thông tin cái bàn gang nhé cụ chủ. Tks

----------


## emptyhb

> Mật thư thông tin cái bàn gang nhé cụ chủ. Tks


Bàn T rộng 165, dài 650, dầy 25. Mua 2tr, giờ cũng bán 2tr (lỗ tiền vận chuyển) bác cần thì liên hệ em ạ

----------

elenercom

----------


## emptyhb

Tiếp tục bán bộ nguồn Spectra Physic 60W, bao gồm cable 15m, thấu kính hội tụ, giá *13Tr*

1 sợi cable 15m lẻ, giá 1tr. Ưu tiên bác thuhanoi nếu bác ấy có nhu cầu.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## emptyhb

Tiếp tục còn 1 bộ KR65, vitme phi 25 bước 25. Giá sốc 4.5tr bác nào có nhu cầu liên hệ ngay ạ.

----------


## phuocminhhoa

4 cái khớp nối còn ko bác?

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Giải tán thì inbox cho em thông tin cặp ray con lăn nhé anh.

----------


## emptyhb

> Tiếp tục còn 1 bộ KR65, vitme phi 25 bước 25. Giá sốc 4.5tr bác nào có nhu cầu liên hệ ngay ạ.


Lên cho các bác thấy, em bán lấy tiền trả nợ ạ

----------


## Ga con

Bộ này hành trình bao nhiêu thế bác. Giống bộ trên đầu thớt không a.

Thanks

----------


## emptyhb

> Bộ này hành trình bao nhiêu thế bác. Giống bộ trên đầu thớt không a.
> 
> Thanks


Giống bác ơi.

----------


## futurenguyen

có bộ đcơ step nào size trên 57 ko bác

----------


## thaibinhcnc

Đang nhắm bộ dây đai xem làm đc gì.

----------


## emptyhb

Hàng hóa ế ấm quá. Còn 1 bộ KR65 phi 25, bước 25 fix mạnh còn xong rồi ạ




Combo KR46 fix còn cũng xong nốt rồi ạ



Combo dây đai ngắn thì em gỡ ra làm máy laser rồi, combo dài chắc vài nữa gỡ ra cưa nốt nếu không có bác nào quan tâm ạ.

----------


## emptyhb

Tiếp tục bán con spindle khủng long này. 

Thông số nặng 29kg, 20krpm, 6 vòng bi, hoạt động hoàn hảo. Giá bán 12tr.



Bác nào cần thêm thông tin vui lòng liên hệ zalo ạ.

----------


## Nam CNC

còn con kế bên sao Tuấn ? có bán con mini đó không ? con đó 30Krpm đúng không ? bán nhớ hú tui

----------


## emptyhb

> còn con kế bên sao Tuấn ? có bán con mini đó không ? con đó 30Krpm đúng không ? bán nhớ hú tui


Con đó đợi khi nào x2 giá thì bán :>

----------


## Nam CNC

nhân 2 giá là sao bạn Tuấn ??? cho đại cái giá vào chổ kín xem nó có sốc không ?

----------


## duonghoang

--- Dạo này sao thấy anh ít lên diễn đàn vậy đại ca Nam CNC? Tưởng anh đi Mỹ đâu rồi chứ  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Gamo

----------


## znk13z

> Update tiếp combo dây đai, thông số giống combo dây đai trên, nhưng bản dây đai này to hơn, dài 1330, hành trình 930. Đầy đủ các thứ về gắn motor là chạy thôi.
> 
> Kèm theo là combo làm Z, vitme bước 5. size chắc 16mm, mặt bích size 60, có sẵn khớp nối, hành trình 130mm.
> 
> Giá cả bộ là nguyên bộ dây đai là 2.5tr, bộ Z nhỏ là 1tr, lấy cả 2 thì 3.5tr
> 
> Đính kèm 46880


Bộ Z nhỏ còn không anh?

----------


## Nam CNC

làm việc nhiều với xây nhà nữa nên ít ngoi lên đây đó mà.......giá con spindle korea đó 30Krpm , ER16 , giải nhiệt nước rất đáng giá x2 hehehe. Giờ thì không bỏ tiền mua đâu , vì có ATC mini hòm hòm rồi , đổi hàng đi ông Tuấn ơi.

----------

emptyhb

----------


## emptyhb

Anh Nam nhiều món quá em biết đổi món nào bây giờ?

----------


## emptyhb

Tiếp tục có 1 bộ KR65 phi 25, bước 25, hành trình 990mm. Nặng 42kg giá 4.5tr. Bác nào yêu thì alo hoặc sms nhé.

----------


## emptyhb

update thêm mấy bộ Alpha step:

1 bộ ARD-C + ARM911AC: 5tr 
1 bộ ARD-A + ARM98AC-PS10: đã xong
1 bộ ARD-C + ARM66AC: 2.5tr
1 bộ ASD20A-C+ ASM911BC: 4tr
1 bộ ASD30A-A + ASM98AA-N10 + bộ mâm cặp và chấu cặp khí nén: 2.5tr
2 bộ servo vexta, tuơng đuơng asm66aa: Giá 1.5tr/1 bộ

----------


## emptyhb

Lê cho các bác thấy

----------


## emptyhb

Hàng ế ẩm quá các bác ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

Ui, trong lúc chờ bán hàng, bác cứ đưa em giữ giùm cho đỡ chật nhà  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

emptyhb

----------


## Totdo

đang quan tâm mà sàn nhà của bác cao quá

----------

emptyhb

----------


## emptyhb

> đang quan tâm mà sàn nhà của bác cao quá


Bác quan tâm món gì thế để em hạ nó xuống cho bác tiện lấy  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## emptyhb

update bộ alpha arm98ac đã xong

----------


## emptyhb

Tình hình là bộ spindle ATC mini + driver của nó mang đi đấu giá mà không thấy ai tham gia, chắc em hố hàng rồi.

Tình trạng như sau: Lấy về đã đấu lại jack điện ( do không có jack vừa jack zin, vẫn còn giữ cho bác nào thích zin) và tháo phần ben hơi phía sau ra bảo trì.

Hiện tại: Driver và spindle hoạt động hoàn hảo không lỗi nhỏ. Em so với các spindle em đang có thì spindle này chạy 50k rpm rất êm. 

Video demo:



Thông số:
  Spindle: 500w, 50krpm bạc gốm, collet 3.175
  Driver: Cực nặng cỡ gần 20kg, dùng được tối đa cho 5 spindle, em mới check kỹ thì công suất đầu vào 1500w, đầu ra 1000w

Đã về đội của hung1706 các bác nhé!
Các bác có thể thảm khảo liên kết sau để tìm hiểu thêm về sản phẩm

----------


## hung1706

Hehe spindle thơm quá ta. Cho em tạm gạch 1 ngày nha, chiều mai em báo cáo dc ko ạ  :Big Grin:

----------

emptyhb

----------


## emptyhb

> Hehe spindle thơm quá ta. Cho em tạm gạch 1 ngày nha, chiều mai em báo cáo dc ko ạ


Ok Hưng nhé!

----------

hung1706

----------


## aladin

1 bộ ASD30A-A + ASM98AA-N10 + bộ mâm cặp và chấu cặp khí nén: 2.5tr

cho e xin ít hình được ko bác ơi

----------


## emptyhb

> 1 bộ ASD30A-A + ASM98AA-N10 + bộ mâm cặp và chấu cặp khí nén: 2.5tr
> 
> cho e xin ít hình được ko bác ơi


bác inbox em zalo hoặc chủ động add zalo số 408 của em để em gửi hình cho tiện nhé!

----------


## emptyhb

Tiếp tục thanh lý 2 con biến tần 3.7kw đời cao, mã 3g3mx2 của Omron

Tần số ra max 1000hz, ngoài điều khiển động cơ thông thường còn có khả năng điều khiển cả servo (permanent magnet motor)

Hình thức rất đẹp, bao test hoạt động bình thường, riêng chức năng điều khiển servo thì các bác phải tự đọc tài liệu thôi chứ món đó em không bao test được.

Giá bán 2.8tr/1

----------


## Nam CNC

còn con của spindle korea thanh lý nốt đi , có gì thì báo anh , cứ báo cái giá bán , anh không quan tâm giá mua.

----------

emptyhb

----------


## terminaterx300

> còn con của spindle korea thanh lý nốt đi , có gì thì báo anh , cứ báo cái giá bán , anh không quan tâm giá mua.


có kèo có kèo, ahihi

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## emptyhb

> có kèo có kèo, ahihi


Kèo gì hót thế các bác  :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

trời ....sốc dữ , bán hôn ??? bán đê

----------


## emptyhb

> trời ....sốc dữ , bán hôn ??? bán đê


Nếu đẩy hết đám biến tần kia xong em mới bán được

----------


## Nam CNC

vậy lấy 2 cái biến tần đó thì bán chung giá nhiêu ?

----------

emptyhb

----------


## emptyhb

Còn mấy món, các bác hốt nốt giúp em để em nghỉ chế cháo nào!

----------


## emptyhb

Bộ phát xung nhỏ gọn Tosoku của Japan, kèm đoàn dây dài cỡ 2-3m gì đó





Nội thất:



Giá: 450k

----------


## emptyhb

Tết này em ít bánh chưng rồi  :Frown: (

----------

phuocviet346

----------


## garynguyen

Gửi Cam qua em đổi bánh chưng cho cụ :Cool:

----------

emptyhb

----------


## Gamo

Bác cứ cho em mấy con sờ pín, em biếu bác 1 thùng bánh chưng ăn Tết cho vui

----------

emptyhb

----------


## Nam CNC

chưa qua 30 chưa phải tết mà , cuối năm em rỗi rãi chơi cú chót món hàng với bác chủ , đủ ăn bánh chưng tới mùng 10

----------

emptyhb

----------


## Nam CNC

cuối năm căng quá , chuyển nhà mua xắm vật dụng , em nợ nần ghê quá , hẹn đầu năm nha , đừng giận tớ ....

----------

emptyhb

----------


## Gamo

Ko có xiền thì cứ gửi lão ấy 1 xe bánh chưng là đc chứ gì  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

emptyhb

----------


## aiemphuong

đổi bánh chưng là lời to nhé, ngày mai bánh chưng sale giá sát đất ròy...kkkk

----------

emptyhb

----------


## emptyhb

> cuối năm căng quá , chuyển nhà mua xắm vật dụng , em nợ nần ghê quá , hẹn đầu năm nha , đừng giận tớ ....


:d Qua tết thì lại có offer khác thôi anh Nam ơi, có gì đâu mà giận  :Big Grin:

----------


## emptyhb

Đầu năm em bán spin cao tốc EM 3060J + Đầu ATC NR5100 (đã thay bi) + driver TQ có dùng Hall sensor, dùng nguồn từ 12->36V. 

Em bán chính là cái spin + driver, đầu cắt do thay bi nên bác nào không lấy thì trừ 200k

Em lấy tạm video từ chủ cũ 





*Update: Đã bán!
*

----------


## mylove299

cho em đặt cục gạch cái spin nho nhỏ này nhé bác

----------

emptyhb

----------


## emptyhb

> cho em đặt cục gạch cái spin nho nhỏ này nhé bác


Hi, qua muộn em không cập nhật. Có 2 bác đặt gạch trước rồi ạ. Nếu có gì thay đổi em sẽ báo lại bác

----------


## emptyhb

Update còn 1 con biến tần 3.7kw đời cao, mã 3g3mx2 của Omron

Tần số ra max 1000hz, ngoài điều khiển động cơ thông thường còn có khả năng điều khiển cả servo (permanent magnet motor)

Hình thức rất đẹp, bao test hoạt động bình thường, riêng chức năng điều khiển servo thì các bác phải tự đọc tài liệu thôi chứ món đó em không bao test được.

Giá bán 2.8tr/1

----------


## emptyhb

Lâu lâu vẫn còn mớ đồ chưa hết. mong các bác ủng hộ để em nghỉ đi

1. Đầu cắt BT30 ATC hạng nặng, đầy đủ mặt bích, ben hơi đạp dao, miệng côn sáng bóng. tặng kèm cán dao sẵn như hình. Cân nặng cỡ hơn 60kg, dài hơn 600mm chưa tính phần ben hơi.













Update thêm video quay miệng côn, đạp dao...




Giá mong muốn đã bán!

2. Biến tần dành cho spindle cao tốc. 

loại 3.7kw, 2000hz giá đã bán






loại 1.5kw, 2000hz giá 1.7tr, đang về...

----------


## huyquynhbk

Đầu cắt BT30 ATC hạng nặng ngon quá.huhu

----------

emptyhb

----------


## emptyhb

> Đầu cắt BT30 ATC hạng nặng ngon quá.huhu


sao lại khóc thế Quỳnh?

----------


## Fusionvie

Con đầu kéo bên dưới gầm bán không bác  :Big Grin:

----------


## huyquynhbk

> sao lại khóc thế Quỳnh?


tại k có xiền để mua đồ chế cháo ấy mà a.  :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## emptyhb

Em còn lô biến tần Delta 1.5kw 2000hz chuyên dùng cho các spindle cao tốc hoặc spindle thường cũng được (sau nâng cấp spindle thì khỏi phải thay biến tần).

Giá bán 1.7tr/1 có con đẹp, con hơi nứt kính 1 chút nhưng không ảnh hưởng gì. Bác nào lấy sớm thì có đẹp.

----------


## Nam CNC

cực ngon , đang xài em này cho con 60Krpm , chạy êm , dể điều chỉnh , có chức năng autoturning cho phù hợp với em động cơ . Có 4 chế độ chạy luôn nha anh em ... Open vector vô tư

----------


## maxx.side

Lấy 1 cái về test nha, bác inbox lại stk giúp em

----------


## Tuấn

Bác chủ đẹp chai ui, có cái hộp số nào lắp được cho step57 mà nó ít ít dơ thì để cho em nhá, tỷ số truyền từ 1/30-1/70.

Thanks bác

----------


## tvn24680

> Em còn lô biến tần Delta 1.5kw 2000hz chuyên dùng cho các spindle cao tốc hoặc spindle thường cũng được (sau nâng cấp spindle thì khỏi phải thay biến tần).
> 
> Giá bán 1.7tr/1 có con đẹp, con hơi nứt kính 1 chút nhưng không ảnh hưởng gì. Bác nào lấy sớm thì có đẹp.


Input 1 pha hay 3pha bác

----------


## vietnamcnc

> Bác chủ đẹp chai ui, có cái hộp số nào lắp được cho step57 mà nó ít ít dơ thì để cho em nhá, tỷ số truyền từ 1/30-1/70.
> 
> Thanks bác





> Bác chủ đẹp chai ui, có cái hộp số nào lắp được cho step57 mà nó ít ít dơ thì để cho em nhá, tỷ số truyền từ 1/30-1/70.
> 
> Thanks bác


Em có khoảng 5 hay 6 HD mã HPG-14A-45 của hãng Harmonic Drive tỉ số 1/45, vào chuẩn servo 100W,  ra cốt D16 nếu tháo cốt đầu ra thì là mặt bich tròn.





Giá 800k/pc

OK thì bác Tuấn Zalo em 0902241696 em gửi hình nhé.
Dạo này em ít lên diễn đàn lắm

----------


## emptyhb

> Input 1 pha hay 3pha bác


input 1 pha hay 3 pha đều ok nhé bác. có gì bác trao đổi qua đt hoặc zalo cho tiện.

----------


## emptyhb

Chỉ còn 2 con biến tần delta 1.5kw 2000hz. Bác nào có spindle cao tốc thì hốt nhanh giúp em ạ.

còn 2 con bên trên.



Đã bán hết! cảm ơn các bác quan tâm

----------


## emptyhb

Combo nhôm ray 15 4 rãnh bi, vitme phi 20 bước 25, hành trình 900mm





Giá 2.5tr.


Thanh nhôm dài 1m4 nặng cỡ 16kg, có sẵn chỗ bắt ray 20, phù hợp làm trục X, hoặc làm Y máy router













Giá bán 1.5tr/1

----------


## vufree

Combo 900m là nhôm hay thép vậy Bác ui

----------


## emptyhb

> Combo 900m là nhôm hay thép vậy Bác ui


bằng nhôm anh Vũ ơi, có combo thép em inbox anh rồi đó

----------


## emptyhb

Em bán bộ controller plassma/oxy gas của tq
Tích hợp sẵn cả THC
Lâu không làm tới bán lại cho bác nào dùng, Đã bán!

có tài liệu cho các bác tham khảo K1045202017.pdf

----------


## emptyhb

Tiếp tục thanh lý bơm hút chân không thông số như ảnh, bao sống. Giá 1.5tr

----------


## emptyhb

Bàn T kích thước 500x700x50 phẳng, đang ở HCM, giá đã bán





Bác nào hốt giúp em đi ạ

----------


## vufree

Nặng mấy cân Cụ nhẩy???

----------


## emptyhb

> Nặng mấy cân Cụ nhẩy???


Cỡ hơn tạ anh Vũ ạ

----------


## emptyhb

Giá treo màn hình, thiếu pad gắn vào LCD.


giá bán đã bán hết


Đèn báo 24v


Giá bán đã bán hết

----------


## mrhalinhanh

cái này quen quen nhé cảm ơn bác đã mua nc cho em

----------


## phuongmd

[QUOTE=emptyhb;159142]Giá treo màn hình, thiếu pad gắn vào LCD.


giá bán 200k/1

Pad chữ thập đâu a lấy chục bộ

----------


## emptyhb

> cái này quen quen nhé cảm ơn bác đã mua nc cho em


bác là người cho em đi nhờ xe đó à.  :Smile:  cảm ơn bác nhé! hi vọng có dịp gặp lại.




> Pad chữ thập đâu a lấy chục bộ


Hết rồi anh ơi

----------


## mrhalinhanh

vâng hì, hi vọng gặp lại

----------


## emptyhb

Có mấy thứ tháo từ máy đang hoạt động, bao gồm: 1 motor 86 , 2 motor 56, 1 driver 542, 1 driver giống loại 860, 1 cái mất nắp không rõ là gì, 1 nguồn 40v

Edit: đã bán bộ size 86, còn 2 bộ size nhỏ và nguồn bán 500k

----------


## emptyhb

có ít ezi-servo 56l+driver 56. Giá 1tr/bộ. mua từ 2 bộ giá 900k/bộ. Bác nào cần liên hệ em nhé!

----------


## tronatula

Trong này nhiều bác pro CNC quá, bên em làm tấm lợp lấy sáng không biết có máy CNC nào ko?

----------


## emptyhb

Em đang cần thanh lý 2 con. 1 con kẹt bi, 1 con vẫn chạy được. muốn ngon thì phải thay bi.

Toàn thân bằng gang, nặng 65kg. tốc độ mới test hơn 7krpm nhưng theo thông số vòng bi thì chạy được cỡ 10k-12krpm. cs tầm 5.5kw










Giá bán đã bán!

----------


## vufree

Bác nào lấy 2 con này ngon nhề....Cho Em ghé nhà ngắm nghía chút nào....

----------


## emptyhb

Cần tiền bán con spinlde ATC phi 80 kẹp dao 3.175mm. Đủ gá kẹp như hình giá 7tr. bác nào cần liên hệ em








Ngoài ra còn 5 con spindle HSD ATC iso30 công suất 6.8kw. Giá từ 12tr->16tr bác nào cần thì liên hệ

----------


## hoangson

có con nào kẹp dao 6 không bác

----------


## CQV

( HSD ATC iso30 ) cho e xin ít hình ngang dọc hoặc gửi vào zalo bác ơi ( 0973010718 ) thank bác

----------


## emptyhb

> có con nào kẹp dao 6 không bác


Có nha bác. bác liên lạc zalo giúp để em tiện gửi ảnh

----------


## emptyhb

Em mới có thêm mấy cái biến tần Delta 7,5kw 2000hz. Hàng mới tháo trên máy xuống, hình thức đẹp giá 4tr/1 bác nào cần thì liên hệ ạ.

----------


## emptyhb

Spindle atc phi80 kẹp dao 3.175 vẫn còn do vỡ gạch. Bác nào mua liên hệ em đi ạ

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

HAHAHA , có khi nào em ấy về đây ? nhiều quá rồi không biết có nên không ta ?

----------


## emptyhb

Biến tần delta 1.5kw 2000hz dùng chạy spindle cao tốc. Giá bán 1.6tr/1, có loại vỏ xấu, sứt mẻ chút, tem rách giá 1.4tr cho bác nào không cần hình thức

----------


## Trungkien7477

E lấy 2 con hình thức đẹp 3 củ nhé

----------


## emptyhb

> E lấy 2 con hình thức đẹp 3 củ nhé


Ok. Mời bác liên hệ sđt hoặc zalo cho em ạ

----------


## tvn24680

Em xin thông tin mấy con này nhé:
Ngoài ra còn 5 con spindle HSD ATC iso30 công suất 6.8kw. Giá từ 12tr->16tr bác nào cần thì liên hệ

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/12...#ixzz61AttnbOq

----------

emptyhb

----------


## emptyhb

Combo spindle bạc gốm 2.2kw 42krpm + biến tần delta 1.5kw 2000hz. Giá 5.5tr

----------

mr.fun

----------


## emptyhb

Tiếp tục về biến tần delta 1.5kw 2000hz giá 1.5tr.

----------


## emptyhb

Em có ít xích nhựa tháo máy, kích thước 4cm x 7cm. Giá bán 120k/m, có khoảng 10m

----------

